# Under eye support



## Pietrosiek (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm confused with this. How does bad and good ender eye support look? Give some examples


----------



## left2die (Jun 3, 2019)

Use ya head. Bad = thin skin under eyes, tear troughs are really visible and not your normal skin color.
Good = Thick enough to hide the lines and under eye but not too much that it looks fat / asian


----------



## Tony (Jun 3, 2019)

bro i have great under eye support dedsrs


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Jun 3, 2019)

Mines awful so I just permasquint.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jun 4, 2019)

Do i have good or bad?


----------



## x30001 (Jun 4, 2019)

Tbh I don't completely understand what under eye support means. You like fine. No bags or grey area


----------



## dogtown (Jun 4, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Do i have good or bad?



Looks good in that pic, but lighting can determine a lot how your undereye support looks like


----------



## Lux (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jun 4, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


>



good vid tbh ngl


----------

